

RadioShack puts customer's personal data up for sale in bankruptcy auction - MilnerRoute
http://www.itworld.com/article/2901029/radioshack-puts-customers-personal-data-up-for-sale-in-bankruptcy-auction.html

======
dragonwriter
While the title presented here ("RadioShack puts customer's personal data up
for sale in bankruptcy auction") is the title at the source, it has an error
in it compared to the actual content of the source. It should be "RadioShack
puts customers' personal data up for sale in bankruptcy auction" (note the
difference in the apostrophe). They aren't just selling _one_ customer's
personal data.

